# VERY SAD DAY AT G SCALE JUNCTION



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Well its a sad day for all you g scale junction customers Charles the owner sold the store and retired. i called today to order another hudson and was told of the sale and all i can say is Charles always did right by me and he WILL be missed..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
Nick...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

So does sold mean: he sold the business to another person, or sold the the physical building and the store will be closing?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up, Nick. I never had anything but positive experiences with G-scale Junction. 
JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.....our list of large scale suppliers is starting to grow thin./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic, I'm guessing he sold the buisness not the physical building. he had his"store" in a building next to his home. He had a rather large garden railroad and 7 1/2" gauge ride on around his property. 
I checked it out once, but to far to be practical for regular shopping. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
Maybe someone in Columbus bought him out


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By carpenter matt on 05/21/2008 7:39 PM

Maybe someone in Columbus bought him out " border=0>



I didn't realize it was near Columbus!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif Too little to late... I'm working in Grove City...


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

This is too bad. Another very reputable dealer quitting the business. This leaves a large hole in my list of places to buy. Hillman, Kramer, even a local dealer. He was a consistent attender at ECLSTS, and always seem to have the best prices on switches. I think I must of bought all mine from him. He always had something I needed at the right price. I will miss him. 
Paul


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh wow. This is unfortunate news. Charles was very helpful to me in the few cases I worked with him. Wish him the best of luck. Thanks for the heads-up Nick. 


Raymond


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By carpenter matt on 05/21/2008 7:39 PM
Vic, I'm guessing he sold the buisness not the physical building. he had his"store" in a building next to his home. He had a rather large garden railroad and 7 1/2" gauge ride on around his property. 
I checked it out once, but to far to be practical for regular shopping. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0> 
Maybe someone in Columbus bought him out " border=0>




Wow, did not notice the garden or LS railways when we were there last winter. 

I see nothing has changed since moving from that area over 15 years ago. People in Columbus/Franklin county consider anything outside I-270 to be the sticks and Licking county to be a trek to the middle of nowhere. But for all of us in Licking county, Columbus was our regular 30-45 minute commute.....


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I had an email from Charles this morning and he said this: 
"G Scale Junction will continue at the same location under the direction of Jim Dorenbusch." 
"I will still be available to advise him." 
"I will now have time to play with trains rather than just sell and pack them." 

He went on to say he would be available to Jim on an advisory role. 
So, the long and short of it is, Charles will be taking a "back seat" but will still be available on kind of a consulting basis. 

I hope things do not change too much as it has allways been a pleasure dealing with him. 
He is a true gentleman and will be missed by those of us who have dealt with him over the years. 

But, remember this, he is going to be doing what he enjoys and that is all we all strive for. 
How can we possibly fault him for that! 
Best of luck, Charles!!!! 

Tom


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

While I've not done any business with them (that I can recall?) i'm gladdened to hear that the "torch" has been passed rather than extinguished. 

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the best of all worlds! But, with the shop next door to his house, it would be hard to be away from things....


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/21/2008 9:06 PM
Posted By carpenter matt on 05/21/2008 7:39 PM 
Vic, I'm guessing he sold the buisness not the physical building. he had his"store" in a building next to his home. He had a rather large garden railroad and 7 1/2" gauge ride on around his property. 
I checked it out once, but to far to be practical for regular shopping. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0>" border=0> 
Maybe someone in Columbus bought him out " border=0>" border=0>

Wow, did not notice the garden or LS railways when we were there last winter. 
I see nothing has changed since moving from that area over 15 years ago. People in Columbus/Franklin county consider anything outside I-270 to be the sticks and Licking county to be a trek to the middle of nowhere. But for all of us in Licking county, Columbus was our regular 30-45 minute commute....." border=0>" border=0>" border=0>






Spule, I live west of Franklin county in Madison County. To be honest he's north east of franklin and in the "sticks" I say that because I turned off the paved road to get there, litterally. If he carried Fn3 stuff I might deal with him, I did buy ALOT of detail parts from him for future projects. Very nice man! just doesn't sell what I need. Also I drive enough during the week! And right now I'm spending $150.00 on gas as it is to keep my work van on the road/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By carpenter matt on 05/23/2008 7:28 PM


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Spule, I have not seen the OR&W R.R. sign. Would like to though. I only found that sign because I was following the W &W R.R. ROW which paralle's ST. RT. 18 between Waynesburg & Washington, which tuned out to be the R.R.'s demise.


----------



## JimD (May 24, 2008)

Greetings to all. I want to let everyone know that G Scale junction will still be operating in the same location and with the same pricing policies. I have been a customer of Charles for several years and one day made the 'mistake' of saying "let me know if you ever want to retire." Well, his reply was "I want to retire." It took a year and a half, but he finally convinced me to take over. I can tell you that I shopped there for a reason and want to keep all the positive things about it and improve it where I can. I also want to add some new products, so let me know what else we should be stocking. I am glad to see the positive feedback about the place and hope it continues. Charles will be around on a part-time and consulting basis. He has a lot of product knowledge that I need to extract! I have a lot of long-term goals for the place, but it will stay in the same location for the next 17 months. After that, the intent is to move it to a slightly more convenient location, perhaps near I-70. The new local phone number is 740-967-7300, but the 800 number remains the same. The website and e-mail will be updated in the near future. In the mean time, I am trying to assemble a list of the out-of-production items and other items in the warehouse that can be put on sale. Let us know if you need anything. I have met and/or spoken on the phone with several of the longtime customers, and want to get to know the rest. If you want to be on our e-mail list for sales, etc. Make sure we have your address. Thanks, Jim Dorenbusch, new owner of G Scale Junction.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I did get a chance to talk to Jim D. the new owner yesterday, and he seems to be a nice guy and will be taking the busness into the future, witch is good for all us GSCALE JUNCTION FANSi also had a call from charles to tell me a little about JIM and he says he just as much a train nut as we are and is a great guy to deal with, so Jim i wish you luck with your new purchase and i'm glad to here charles will still be around abit to help you transission into what i think is one of the best places to buy trains from.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gifi also hope you got the phone company to staighten out the phone for ya i was kinda un sure about the voice mail box thing. 
Nick.. 
ps how does it feel to have a WHOLE store of new g scale trains to play with, LUCKY YOU/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif some of us can only dream../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jim, 

Congratulations on your new venture. 
I believe you have some large shoes to fill, but it sounds like you are off on the right track. 
I am a long time customer and hope to continue to be one. 
Good Luck ! 

Tom


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles, Enjoy your retirement! 
Jim D, Congrats on your new buisness venture! 
On that note Jim I would love to see GSJ move closer to I-70! I would also like to see more 1:20.3 offering from Bachmann and AMS. Also Detail parts from Ozark and trackside details. May I also suggest contacting the Columbus Garden Railroad Society in promotion of the handing off of the torch and stuff they would like to be able to be purchased locally. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of dealing with Charles several times over teh years at the ECLSTS and by phone. Behind that gruff exterior was a man that was straightforward and who always dealt with integrity. Last year I stopped by the shop to see Charles and make a purchase or two. It was a trek to find him out in the boonies on a dirt road but well worth the time. 

Enjoy your retirement Charles ... and I wish G Scale Junction continued success under new ownership. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

What is much sader, is that this is the week end that we remember all those hero's that have died serving our great Country. Trains can easily be replaced, hero's can't. Thank's to those veterans who have served, and especially to those that have fallen. It is you that have made this Country Great.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

It is pleasing that the store is not closed and will continue under the management of Jim D. 

In the short time I have been in large scale I have noted that a few Stateside stores have closed, the same has happened over here. 

I have heard very good reports of the service offered by Charles by friends in the UK and I took the opportunity of speaking with Jim yesterday. I wish him a fair wind in his venture.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JimD on 05/23/2008 10:02 PM

Greetings to all. I want to let everyone know that G Scale junction will still be operating in the same location and with the same pricing policies. I have been a customer of Charles for several years and one day made the 'mistake' of saying "let me know if you ever want to retire." Well, his reply was "I want to retire." It took a year and a half, but he finally convinced me to take over. I can tell you that I shopped there for a reason and want to keep all the positive things about it and improve it where I can. I also want to add some new products, so let me know what else we should be stocking. I am glad to see the positive feedback about the place and hope it continues. Charles will be around on a part-time and consulting basis. He has a lot of product knowledge that I need to extract! I have a lot of long-term goals for the place, but it will stay in the same location for the next 17 months. After that, the intent is to move it to a slightly more convenient location, perhaps near I-70. The new local phone number is 740-967-7300, but the 800 number remains the same. The website and e-mail will be updated in the near future. In the mean time, I am trying to assemble a list of the out-of-production items and other items in the warehouse that can be put on sale. Let us know if you need anything. I have met and/or spoken on the phone with several of the longtime customers, and want to get to know the rest. If you want to be on our e-mail list for sales, etc. Make sure we have your address. Thanks, Jim Dorenbusch, new owner of G Scale Junction.


Congratulations. I am pleased to learn that we in this hobby are not losing this LS retail outlet.  We've all seen way too many of these simply go away.  What is the best way to contact you with our inquiries?


----------



## JimD (May 24, 2008)

To answer Nick's question...it's great to have a whole store full of trains...until you remember you have to pay for them all! There is also this temptation to keep taking things home, but my wife has already said "you have a warehouse for those now!" It has been good to talk to everyone who has called so far, and I have noted the merchandise suggestions. As for the best way to contact me, once we get the e-mail and web site up to speed, that will be easy for everybody. There is always the phone as well - 740-967-7300 or 800-311-9448. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

JimD, thank you for carrying on the good work of G-Scale Junction! I've bought several times from GSJ in the past, and every time was a wonderful experience. 



Best of luck Jim, and thanks!


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

JimD, thank you for continuing a great tradition! 
Ron


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

wow..two and a half years later! 
that might be a record!  

Scot


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Dude you really need to pay attention to dates of the posts


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems to be a lot of old posts revived lately... is it a full moon? 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I like Jim,

He's a good egg. 


Sure wish he'd give me a deal on the last of those old NYC cars........


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have done that same thing, Paid attention to the date of the post. ( I very seldom look at the date of a post.) I have brought back posts from the dead and actually got new information 

Dont pick on a guy cause he brought back a dead post









JJ


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Goes to show ya, obviously the Archives don't work like they used to. 
In the "old days", after 90-180 days of inactivity, the data shifted to a read-only archive status, didn't it? 

Must be a bug. 

Wish I had the time to pour over outdated posts and drag them up.....hey, think I'll try that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bringing up an old thread with a "me too" post is "pick on able"... it's silly, look up forum etiquette anywhere on the Internet. 

"me to" posts are frowned upon everywhere... reviving an old thread to do so is worse. 

Don't encourage poor "netiquette" 

Start a new thread if you have or want new info. 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I am surprised you didn't give a link to your website for updated information..... 


PING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

HE HE HE Now that was just wrong Dave...........









You must be board these last couple of days.

May i suggest you go play with some trains


Or go install some DCC in some locos..................


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Nicky....I have a set of gold-plated ceremonial wire cutters that are removed from their display case every time I need to do anything with dcc. 

And, I have. 

Whack it out and do something else for the customer who demands it.......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's funny... on one part of the site is a discussion on wanting FAQs to make information easier to find 

Charles is on a "quest" to make tags work on the site so we don't need FAQs 

JJ says don't give the guy a hard time, but adding junk to an old thread just makes the "signal to noise" of the information in the forum go down... 

So, of these 3 ways to "harvest" information from the site are all in flux, ha ha! 

I at least would like to preserve the data "signal to noise", notwithstanding the limitations in the search function and the non-functioning parts of the tags.. 

Greg


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

How hard is it to look at a date before posting wow...


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

"In the "old days", after 90-180 days of inactivity, the data shifted to a read-only archive status, didn't it?" 
------------ 

An EXCELLENT feature, which obviously should be implemented again, if available. 180 days would be about right.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 11 Dec 2010 07:23 PM 
"In the "old days", after 90-180 days of inactivity, the data shifted to a read-only archive status, didn't it?" 
------------ 

An EXCELLENT feature, which obviously should be implemented again, if available. 180 days would be about right.


----------

